# Just got absoluTTe



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Got my copy of absoluTTe through the post this morning. Perfect timing as I am off work and in my sick bed so have already read it from cover to cover.

Excellent magazine and for some strange reason (which will be clear to anybody else who has read their copy) I feel a strange urge to go to the Isle of Man, drive down to Poole on the fifth Friday of the month and even visit Brooklands to have a look at the museum which I only briefly glanced at at the National Meet because I was too busy looking at all the other TTs and watching the hill climbs and trials.

I'm now going to listen to the CD.

Great work guys, keep it up.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

steveh said:


> I'm now going to listen to the CD


Vrrrrrm!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Aaaaaargh :!:

How do I get the sticky stuff that held the CD in the mag off the full page pic of all the TTs on the banking so that it doesn't get torn next time I open it?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

steveh said:


> Aaaaaargh :!:
> 
> How do I get the sticky stuff that held the CD in the mag off the full page pic of all the TTs on the banking so that it doesn't get torn next time I open it?


It should just rub off with your finger.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks, I will try that. It's actually not as sticky as it was when I first took the CD off so I think I needn't have worried.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

steveh said:


> Thanks, I will try that. It's actually not as sticky as it was when I first took the CD off so I think I needn't have worried.


Steve, it's meant to be only a temporary adhesive, so it should be fine.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Sticky stuff on the inside of a magazine.

How good a read is it ?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

r14n said:


> Sticky stuff on the inside of a magazine.
> 
> How good a read is it ?


I've just read your "Fantasy Island" article Ian.

Excellent stuff.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I got my copy this morning and will finally have the time to read it now  
Many thanks for the CD, I'm sure I'll love it :wink: 
Feet up and ... oh, I need a nice mug of coffee too :roll:

Excuse me


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Ian,

I refute the claim that I was colouring in on the Isle Of Man trip!!! If you looked closely I was doing dot to dot!

I won't harm you honest  .

Great magazine this issue. Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant, every bit of it. Magazine and CD. Well done everyone [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Great issue guys (and gals!)

A real quality production. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

hutters said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I will try that. It's actually not as sticky as it was when I first took the CD off so I think I needn't have worried.
> ...


Its fine as long as you don't rest anything heavy on top of the magazine - like your wallet 

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My CD came in a neat plastic pouch, no adhesive


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> My CD came in a neat plastic pouch, no adhesive


Thats how mine was until I found the pages stuck together


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Arn't i glad i renewed my membership last week


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If it's a problem, then we'll send you a replacement copy. :? You only have to ask, instead of posting your disatisfaction 



wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > My CD came in a neat plastic pouch, no adhesive
> ...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

not dissatisfied Mark, but the CD pouch wasn't retained by the glue, so it moved in transit allowing the pages to stick together... which slightly defaced the piccy as when you rub the glue off it took some of the colour with it... doesnt seem to be the same glue used in the PC mags which is quite a lot thicker and rolls off much easier. Just feedback for the next time 

Anyway, another great edition...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

huTTers chose this type of glue (roll on sticky dots) because it was supposed to roll right off... :? We could have used sellotape (as lots of other mags do with their cover mounts) but that would defn have ripped the mag surface...

If anyone does know a supplier for the rubbery glue please post thx


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Interesting language on the hillclimb? And what about that slipping clutch? Trouble is once they start it's bloody hard t to stop it.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

MacBuff said:


> hutters said:
> 
> 
> > steveh said:
> ...


I've just bought a V6 so my wallet is now featherweight :roll: :lol:


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks everyone, another excellent production. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

ttstu said:


> Interesting language on the hillclimb? And what about that slipping clutch? Trouble is once they start it's bloody hard t to stop it.


Hi

The slipping clutch video was my expert driving. 

This is what happened

I was holding about 3000 revs and dumped the clutch to get a good start, unfortunately the wheels started to spin and the traction control kicked in so abruptly that it felt like I was going to stall, I hit the ESP button and the revs increased and I started going up the hill. The clutch must have slipped all the way up the first half, but as I was moving it didnâ€™t cause a problem.

During the brief we were told we had to stop half way, which I did. At this point I did not realise I had already cooked my clutch. So when I tried to hill start with a boiled clutch on 1 in 4 incline my clutch refused to bite. My foot was off the pedal and there was nothing. I re-engaged the clutch and tried a second time but it did no good. Slowly with a lot of revs and I think 3rd gear, I slowly started to ascend up the hill. When I got to the top and stopped for a second, the car was enveloped in burning clutch smoke. I very slowly coasted down the hill and parked up.

After about 30 mins of parking my car, I was desperate to take the car for a quick drive to see if it had recovered, I heard about the driving on part of the track, which sounded like an excellent opportunity to test the clutch. I though it might be a leisurely drive around a handful of the courses curves. To my horror I was presented with a load of cones and some hay bail garages.

After punishing my car during the hill climb I was not prepared to give it all, driving around some seemly tight cones, so I took it really slow and made an absolute arese of the reverse park. Luckily the clutch had made a full recovery.

Now Iâ€™m off to get more therapy to help me get over this.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

nutts said:


> If it's a problem, then we'll send you a replacement copy. :? You only have to ask, instead of posting your disatisfaction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem at all just didnt want anyone to get in trouble for not sticking the sticky in if you see what I mean


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Received today thanks very much 

rgds trevor


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Received my copy today (in Greece)! Great mag, as usualy, guys! Great CD for me, since I have missed Brooklands by a few hours. (came to the UK that Sunday evening :x )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well don't miss next years... it promises to be the best yet 8) :wink:



Jazzedout said:


> Received my copy today (in Greece)! Great mag, as usualy, guys! Great CD for me, since I have missed Brooklands by a few hours. (came to the UK that Sunday evening :x )


----------

